# A Sparrowhawk has found me birdies !!!



## trevorf

I have been doing my bit for our little feathered friends this winter. 2 large seed feeders, 2 large peanut feeders and several fat balls hung in the trees outside our front window.
Lots of lovely little birdies have been around helping themselves this cold weather then today -whoosh - a larger brown bird swooped out of the trees straight past all the feeders. Looked out to see a Sparrowhawk sat on the fence. Looked like it missed this time but I am sure it will be back now it knows where there is a chance of a meal.

Ah well, that's nature, I suppose Sparrowhawks have to eat too   




Trevor


----------



## tonka

trevorf said:


> Ah well, that's nature, I suppose Sparrowhawks have to eat too
> 
> Trevor


Yep they sure do... My local one usually goes for the pigeons.. He was sat on my back patio one day for 40mins chewin away..!
I think it's a last resort for them to go after smal birds.... Not worth the energy wasted on catchin a small meal..


----------



## trevorf

> Not worth the energy wasted on catchin a small meal..


Ah, I do have a couple of collared doves as regular visitors, maybe it was after them 

Trevor


----------



## Grizzly

tonka said:


> My local one usually goes for the pigeons..


Same here. Mind you, the pigeons are a sitting target as they waddle around out in the open.

I'm hoping to train our local hawks to go for the cat next door but so far no luck.

G


----------



## motormouth

Watch out for squirrels if you have fat balls hung in a tree. 
We also get a sparrowhawk swooping down from time to time. My wife goes mad but I am of the opinion that it is just nature and we can't/shouldn't try to interfere.


----------



## viator

Grizzly said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> 
> My local one usually goes for the pigeons..
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Mind you, the pigeons are a sitting target as they waddle around out in the open.
> 
> I'm hoping to train our local hawks to go for the cat next door but so far no luck.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Get yourself a Tom a Hawk  .
viator


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Us too, see it/them take 2 Black Birds and a Dove, also seen a few misses, they hover over the bird tables in the back garden.

Sparrow flew into the conservatory window today, killed its self.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## SpeedyDux

Yesterday I saw a small raptor or owl (either a Little Owl or possibly a Sparrowhawk) sitting very still on a high branch. Difficult to tell what bird it was because I could only see its back. Several Starlings landed close to it. I think the owl or sparrowhawk then blinked its big yellow eyes because the Starlings shot off at high speed followed a split second later by the owl / sparrowhawk. 

SD


----------



## 96299

SpeedyDux said:


> Yesterday I saw a small raptor or owl (either a Little Owl or possibly a Sparrowhawk) sitting very still on a high branch. Difficult to tell what bird it was because I could only see its back. Several Starlings landed close to it. I think the owl or sparrowhawk then blinked its big yellow eyes because the Starlings shot off at high speed followed a split second later by the owl / sparrowhawk.
> 
> SD


Hi

I see a little owl a few days ago whilst on one of my walks. I see it quite often as it goes, and have done in the same area for many many years. It was moving from tree to tree as I approached it and did so for about 100 yds. A nice end to a four mile walk. 

Steve

ps The little owl is the most active of our owls during the day time if anyone was wondering.


----------



## greenasthegrass

OOOh saw a Heron floating round at the weekend felt quite sorry for it as we are not really near any water apart from garden ponds they must be fair starving now.

So I have purchased two big fat balls do I just hang em out is that enough? Should I buy the bags of feed as well?

Greenie


----------



## greenasthegrass

OOOh saw a Heron floating round at the weekend felt quite sorry for it as we are not really near any water apart from garden ponds they must be fair starving now.

So I have purchased two big fat balls do I just hang em out is that enough? Should I buy the bags of feed as well?

Greenie


----------



## greenasthegrass

OOOh saw a Heron floating round at the weekend felt quite sorry for it as we are not really near any water apart from garden ponds they must be fair starving now.

So I have purchased two big fat balls do I just hang em out is that enough? Should I buy the bags of feed as well?

Greenie


----------



## pippin

Blimey greenie - that's three herons now.

You will need a lot of feed for them. They like fish.


----------



## greenasthegrass

aw so solly! it was just hanging all the time. Then it goes and does that! Are they a bit like buses - none at all then three?

Greenie :lol:


----------



## lifestyle

We have a fox who is always popping in and out of our garden.
Should i be feeding it ?



Les


----------



## Chausson

We had a sparrowhawk sit on our fence, then the following day it whipped a little tit off the fence.
A friend of mine had one in his garden, it brought his his own dinner with him, a pigeon. It sat there while my pal filmed the whole eating show, it eat the whole bird.

Ron


----------



## 96299

lifestyle said:


> We have a fox who is always popping in and out of our garden.
> Should i be feeding it ?
> Les


NO.

steve


----------



## Hezbez

lifestyle said:


> We have a fox who is always popping in and out of our garden.
> Should i be feeding it ?
> 
> Les


Yes, unless you keep chickens!


----------



## loughrigg

Some years ago, a local angling club bought a corner of a field near us and spent months digging out a large pond with raised banks fences etc. etc. I am told it now has some fairly impressive fish in its waters.

The trouble (for the angling club) is we are on the migration route of numerous ospreys. Oooops!!!!

Mike


----------



## scouter

*Friendly Sparrowhawk sitting on the back gate*

This friendly little chap arrived and sat on the gate by the kitchen window for some 10mins or so, long enough for me to go and find my camera. He was sitting bout 5m from the bird table and feeders.

We see him around every month or two but our flock of sparrows still seems to be growing

cheers alan


----------



## Grizzly

He doesn't look as if he's come for the fat balls or the bread crumbs does he ?

Would he like a cat ? We have several spare ones. Free delivery.....

G


----------



## joedenise

feed birds on a piece of ply, couple of years ago sitting inside watching all the sparrows feed, all of a sudden they nearly all flew away except for one in the kestral's claw.
great sight it's only nature a bit like Sharm at the moment

joe


----------

